# chocolat



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

That movie is next on my list. I read the book, very good, so I hope the film version is just as good. I do approve of Juliette Binoche cast as Vianne.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Just saw the movie last night. I may never wear clogs to work agian!!! Pumps for everyone!! I wish I could look so good making chocolates. Just a lovely film. 
Chocolate truly has an affect on people.......


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yes, I liked it as well. It was a good escape from reality. I doubt it can win an Academy award, but who cares? It was such an indulgent film. And she was great for that part, I agree. So was Johnny (gorgeous) Depp.

[ March 11, 2001: Message edited by: momoreg ]


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Chocolat just came to our little town this weekend. Hope to see it early next week.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

LOVED IT. And Johnny sure was gorgeous!

eeyore


----------

